# new M&P 9



## nwokhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Bought one today had a tuff time finding one got one with thumb safety. Know what kind of goodies should I buy


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Ammo, and a holster be good.:smt1099


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats!

brokenimagebrokenimage



DevilsJohnson said:


> Ammo, and a holster be good.:smt1099


And a good gun belt. :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

That's something I actually need. I'll make mine though. I have a couple but I'm old and fat(ter):anim_lol::smt082


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

More mags and ammo.


----------



## nwokhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Have 2 more mags coming from S&W have 850 rounds on hand know and 1000 more on order. Like this pistol so well I'm thinking of getting a couple more possible a 22 auto and a sub compact to carry in pocket. Have a couple S&W revolvers I may have to put up for sale to buy more autos


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I never was a big S&W fan but in the last 3 years I've bought M&P .40 and .45 fs
models and a .40 Sigma so I guess they are growing on me.:smt033


----------



## nwokhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Shot 2 mags thru it yesterday out at the farm quite impressed with its accuracy it had to be the pistol I have always told people they were safer if I was shooting at them with my 357 than if I was shooting my bow thats not the case with my new M&P 9


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

nwokhunter said:


> Have 2 more mags coming from S&W have 850 rounds on hand know and 1000 more on order. Like this pistol so well I'm thinking of getting a couple more possible a 22 auto and a sub compact to carry in pocket. Have a couple S&W revolvers I may have to put up for sale to buy more autos


you might regret getting rid of those old Smith wheel guns. auto loaders are great. I have several but There's a couple wheel guns I miss a lot now too.


----------

